# My beautiful New York city library pictures



## yaminatoday.com

I love to post pictures of libraries, bookstores and writing spaces at my literary blog. I am in search of more pictures, but hope you will enjoy SOME of what I have so far!!!








Rose Main Reading Room, NYPL, photo by Beowulf Sheehan,








Bartos Forum, New York Public Library








Maps and Divisions Room, New York Public Library, Photo by Don Pollard,








Pierpont Morgan Library, photo by Graham Haber, 2010,

Best to all,
In Christ,
Yamina collins


----------



## Cindy416

How I'd love to visit that library! (I love libraries, especially the older ones with ceiling-high bookshelves.)

I don't have photos from inside the Kansas City Public Library (in fact, these aren't my own photos), but you can see the inside of it via Google or Swagbucks. I DO have photos of the parking garage outside the library. I think you'll find these to be really interesting.


----------



## yaminatoday.com

Wow, That's a library in Kansas? That's even cooler than in New York!


----------



## yaminatoday.com

Ps. Cindy.

How did you get your photos to show up? I followed the administrators directions and it didn't work?

Best,

Yamina


----------



## Cindy416

hallow said:


> Wow, That's a library in Kansas? That's even cooler than in New York!


It's the facade of the parking garage at the Kansas City Public Library in downtown KC. I go to Overland Park, KS, frequently, and even down to the Plaza area, but haven't made it to the library. (My daughter used to work very close to there, and said she could see the books from here office building.)

As for how I got the photos to show, I uploaded them to Photobucket. Once there, all I had to do was bring up the photo, and then look at the bottom of the box that shows image codes, links, etc. When I clicked on the image code box, it was automatically copied to my clipboard. All I had to do from there was paste the image in my reply. (I didn't need to use the "image" button on the Kindle Boards reply page, as the image already had the tags that were needed. If you have problems, I'll click on one of your links, upload a photo to Photobucket, and see if I can get the photo to show up. (I'm in the middle of doing some decluttering before my daughter and her husband come home tomorrow, so it will be a few hours before I have a chance to try.)


----------



## BTackitt

Yamina here's one of your pics..









To put it up, I wrote the beginning tag like this [ img width=400] then put in the page link of http://yaminatoday.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/bartos-forum-NYpl.jpg and an ending tag [ /img] it will work if you just remove the beginning space in each tag and no space when adding the link.


----------



## yaminatoday.com

Okay, let me give this a try in the first link I did.



....I did it. You're the best Btackitt!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Wow, I love that glass ceiling!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Pretty.

In the unlikely event that I a.) live long enough to retire, and b.) can afford to retire, I'll be one of those retirees who shows up at the library and never, ever leaves.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Cindy416

Gorgeous library photos. Looks like the kind of place where I could spend most of my time.


----------



## russianfiction

This pictures are amazing! I am looking forward to see more pics of my hometown!


----------



## KM Logan

Wow these pictures are AMAZING! Makes the fish tank in our local library seem just a little lame.


----------



## Tristan Higbee

Wow, looks awesome! I've always wondered how quiet that library is...


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Reminds me of Ghostbusters!


----------



## xzendor7

I haven't been to the New York City Library in quite some time, I forgot how majestic a place it is.

Nice collection of photographs.


----------



## Lee44

The two libraries are beautiful for different reasons.  I've always loved the NY Library since I was a kid.  I remember studying in the area with the green lamps.  The Kansas City library is amazing, can you imagine when the architect who thought that up was first formuating the idea!  Amazing!


----------



## SJ

Great photographs. Really nice angles and composure.
When I am in NYC, it is no my to-do list. 

My daughter was in New York last year, but did not have the time free to go.

The Kansas City library is great, wonderful idea.


----------



## jackbb

i love seeing those pics!! love the new york library!!!


----------

